# Need Some Advice



## mustang3634

Hello All. Hope everyone is well. I've been debating bringing this up but find myself with nowhere else to turn. My reason for talking about the following incident is not just to hopefully get some help but to make sure no one else becomes a casualty.

In May of this year I placed a large order with a well know Paracord individual. $235.00 U.S. Being I'm located in Vancouver Canada I expected the order to take a couple of eeks to arrive. After 2 months I rcv'd a delivery card saying the order went to my new address??. Problem 1- I have no knew address. Through investigation at my end it appeared that the package had the customs paper work torn off so it couldn't have been delivered & possibly went back to Customs or the sender. Customs was a wash so I was advised that now the sender had to open a file with USPS in order to attempt to find the package. I passed all of this info onto the sender who advised via e mail that he would open a file. After 1 1/2 weeks I asked via e mail for an update. No response. Since then I have e mailed 5 more times asking for an update. I lso asked if a new order could be sent & if the other showed up at my end I would immediately send it back. Again no response. I then asked for my monies be returned to my Pal Pal account if he had no intention of filling my order. To date no monies have been re deposited and no communication what so ever from the seller. Being from Vancouver Canada, to take legal action would be very expensive and tough to accomplish. I'm sure this individual knows this & feels pretty safe. I know he's around as I watch his new videos get posted so even giving him the benefit that he was away does not hold true. 

This is very unprofessional and if I did business this way I wouldn't have many clients for long.

So my question to you all is this .

Do I go on his Blog,You Tube Chat,Facebook page & alert everyone??. I really don't want others to get burned by this fellow who apparently doesn't care about customer service. I'm sure you'd all agree this isn't the way to act & it brings a Black mark to all of us that are trying to build a business in Paracord. 

I look forward to hearing your comments & any advice. Thanks all for listening.


----------



## Sparky_D

Unfortunately, I think you've missed the deadline to file a dispute with Paypal (60 days, IIRC). If you paid through Paypal with a credit card, contact your card company and dispute the charges. It may be too late for that as well, however.

If they are on these forums, take advantage of the iTrader feedback system. 
Other than that, you are pretty limited in your ability to straighten this out.

Posting on their Facebook page or in the comments of their Youtube channel won't necessarily be effective, since they can delete your comments.

This may end up being an expensive lesson to learn about following up early and often as well as to make sure you get alternate contact information (IE: Phone Number).

Good luck.


----------



## mustang3634

Hi Sparky. Thx. I appreciate your comments. I did follow up as soon as I thought practicable as sometimes parcels do take a little longer. As far as other info he has none posted anywhere. ( tried that) I guess that's a red flag as e mails can just be ignored. Your only way to get ahold of him is vis his email on his site. I did follow up with Pay Pal & the time limit is 45 days FYI. Cheers


----------



## MrParacord

That's too bad. I hate hearing stories like this. 
Did you order supplies or some ready made paracord products?


----------



## mustang3634

I ordered supplies cord buckles etc. Stuff I really needed. Very disappointing.


----------



## MrParacord

mustang3634 said:


> I ordered supplies cord buckles etc. Stuff I really needed. Very disappointing.


That's really unfortunate. Did you re-order supplies elsewhere already?


----------



## joecat818

What was the name of the company so we can steer clear ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Nelson

Bad feedback on a seller is a pretty serious charge, and can destroy their business. As such, negative feedback should not be posted unless there is absolutely no doubt that it is justified. In your case however, repeated instances of not responding to your requests for help is sufficient justification to report publically on this individual. Lets have his name.


----------



## kardar2

Yep Sparky I agree... put their name out there ,I don't want to be burned


----------



## ThatdudeTak

That fact you tried to communicate with the distributor and got no responses is good enough in my opinion to give him negative feedback, also it's a possibility that if he failed to respond to your 5 emails, then there's a chance he's done this to others.


----------

